# Anyone in uk used or made pneumatic props



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all
Just wondered if there are any haunters in the uk that have made a prop using 
Pneumatics and if so what do you make and where did you buy all the bits from?
As I know there's a lot in the states but nothing available without importing
And paying a fortune in shipping and import duties
Thanks


----------

